# They had to come Tiger Wood jokes!



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Tiger Wood jokes..  ..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crouching Tiger, hidden hydrant"


What does Tiger Woods have in common with a baby seals? 
They both get clubbed by Norwegians. 


That’s the first time Tiger Woods has failed to drive 300 yards


Tiger Woods crashed into a fire hydrant and a tree ... he couldn't decide between a wood and an iron.
Perhaps Tiger should have used a driver


I find it's a nightmare driving at 2.05am: sometimes you can't see the Woods for the trees. 


Tiger's wife went for him after he scored a birdie.


What was the second worst part of Tiger's car accident? The police found the driver in the trunk.


What were Tiger Woods and his wife doing out at 2.30 in the morning? They went clubbing.


What’s the difference between a car and a golf ball? Tiger can drive a ball 400 yards.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I find them jokes utterly offensive and racist. :wink: 

steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Double post


----------



## 129240 (Nov 3, 2009)

rubbish jokes, they were a bit beow par if you ask me


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

...............


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Chigman said:


> I find them jokes utterly offensive and racist. :wink:
> 
> steve


Couldn't agree more. The named golfer should have been replaced with 'a golfer drove his car one day....etc'

Graham


----------

